# 40g Breeder El Natural (First plant Tank)



## Ezfish (Jul 18, 2011)

Long time lurker and consumer of APC knowledge. Thought that since my plant tank has been up for over a year thanks primarily to sights like this I would share a few amateur photos. I would like to single out Michael (APC MOD) who took the time many moons ago to listen to me ramble and answer all my questions. Thanks. I've really enjoyed the El Natural Tank.

*40 Gallon Breeder*
Miracle Grow Organic substrate capped by Red Turface.
Using a Coralife T5 Normal Output Fixture on 5 hours in the AM and 5 hours in the PM Schedule.
No Ferts or trace elements ever dosed. No CO2 used. One small water change in 16 months.
Using a Filstar XP3 full of lava rock, no carbon or any of the absorbing stuff.


I currently have the following plants and fish
4 Rainbows ( 2 Bosmoni and 2 Kutumbo)
9 Cardinal Tetra's
7 Rummy nose Tetras's
9 Red Moscow Guppies and countless fry
2 Otto's
2 SAE

Java Fern\Moss
Swords
Anubis
Crypts
Dwarf Sag
Vals
Hornwort





































Thanks for looking..

Ezfish


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Off to a great start.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

James, the tank looks really good, and I am glad the Walstad method worked for you. Obviously I am biased, but I think that this is a very reliable way for beginners to be successful with their first planted tank. And it is a great method for anyone who doesn't want to have a rigid, busy maintenance schedule.


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Very green, I like it.


----------

